# Kitchen Mural Wall Painting - Lots of Advice Please



## walltowall (May 2, 2020)

Hi,

I hope someone can advise?

We are painting a mural on our kitchen wall, and I was wondering which paints and brushes to use.

I am buying what is required for my wife who will be doing the mural (she is very artistic, but mostly pencil, no real experience with paints), and a bit out of practice.

I will be projecting the image on to the wall (wall painted in light green/grey matt emulsion), and I will be drawing the outline, my wife will then go in and paint.

Section of image below...

https://www.artistforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=57419&thumb=1

Total image size will be approx. 1.5m2, so not massive with a fair amount of negative space. This is also the only mural we will likely be doing, so not looking to invest in expensive materials.

Looking at a few articles, I have ordered some Liquitex Soft Body Acrylic Mars Black, and will be buying some Cadmium orange.

I am not sure what the best brushes will be best to use (material, shape and size), to get an even streak-free finish (are the paints I have ordered even suitable (I can cancel if needed)).

Am I over thinking the materials I will need for this project (is acrylic the correct paint type?), should I be looking at more basic materials - it obviously needs to look good, but I don't want to overspend on materials if I can get an almost identical result with something more basic.

Any advice appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Use the paints designed for walls - interior latex (acrylic)

Color matching software in stores can match almost any shade or hue you can think of. Make some color chips using the Liquitex and ask the clerk to scan them with their equipment and match it. They will mix it right in front of you and you can take it home then and there. This is also a less expensive paint than the Liquitex or other artist quality paint. 

While you're in the store, pick up some brushes designed for the paint you buy. Again, a lot less expensive than buying artist supplies.

Hope you'll come back and share photos of the finished wall.🤡


----------



## JohnReed (May 9, 2020)

Do you have any pictures of the Mullanphy paint box? I tried to follow your instructions, but it looks like there's no exact picture of it.


----------

